# General beekeeping > Bee health >  Asian Hornet

## Greengage

So far there have been no recorded sightings of the Asian Hornet here in Ireland. It may not show up then again it is possible that it could make the trip across the Irish sea. If it is located the advice from the Dept. of Ag is that  you  must" _please notify the Department of Agriculture, Food and the Marine (DAFM) of any suspect Asian hornets, providing as much information as possible (location, photos etc.). If it is possible please
send a dead sample to DAFM for examination. The specimens can be killed by placing them in domestic freezer overnight. If collecting a sample please take all necessary precautions as hornets can sting"._
Great what then?? Do any associations in Scotland have  a risk assessment plan or critical incident plan in place in the event of one being found. I was think in of putting something together for our Apiary here. 
it would go along the lines of , Observation  of Apiary in spring when Queens may be around, Placing some traps around the apiary, If one was spotted getting the specimen confirmed as an Asian Hornet and while waiting for confirmation that one had being found, to place some defensive mechanism around hives to prevent hornets gaining access ( have not figured this out yet) observing flight lines from Hives if they show up getting maps to check other aperies in the locality and possible nesting sites. making other beekeepers aware of the situation through Local associations or face book. I don't know what the plan would be from the Dept. of Ag to eliminate a nest if located. What do others do, is there a plan for local beekeepers to do something before action is taken by the Dep.t of ag or the media run with stories of Killer hornets.

----------


## Feckless Drone

DON'T PANIC! - would be Corporal Jones advice. The National Bee Unit (Animal and Plant Health Agency) South West Regional Report for 2017 discusses dealing with hornets. Find the nest - destroy the nest seems to be the plan.

----------


## Greengage

I would just be curious, I would deal with the situation myself as I don't think you could depend of the Dept of Ag. when driving home in four lanes of traffic I was thinking how many of these people would be aware of the environment or what is going on around them, I suspect very few, then i doubt if they would be interested in an Asian Hornet unless it was reported on radio "Killer Hornets invade Ireland" then it would be a one hour wonder. I mentioned it at work today as these people work outdoors no one expressed any interest, when I showed the pic i had one said sure there is hundreds of them around, There is not as I would know but that is where it is at. I put a poster up the Apiary asking if members of the public notice something unusual to let me know it will be an interesting social experiment to see the reaction. IF and only IF one was spotted it would be better to organise local beekeepers to search for the source than some desk environmentalist.

----------


## Thymallus

> I would just be curious, I would deal with the situation myself as I don't think you could depend of the Dept of Ag. .


 Not sure if you have the same laws of trespass, but a bunch of hairy eared Bee keepers wandering willy nilly may cause hackles to rise. Then you have the problem of how to destroy the nest! Ladders and suits of armor required.
Not a job I would like to tackle.
There is a control method of painting a pesticide Fibronil onto captured hornets, releasing them to return to nets and poison their fellows. Guy in Portugal developed it (Mazzamazda). A link to the posts detailing it's use on another forum are here.

----------


## mbc

Someone posted a really interesting video (on bkf, massadamata?) of himself zapping hornets with a tennis racquet zapper thingy to stun them then painting them with mustard and insecticide and letting them go to go home and kill the nest, said it was very effective at reducing hornet predation at his hives,  in Portugal iirc, not sure about the ongoing risk to wildlife mind, birds and rodents would probably eat the contents of the  poisoned nest.

----------


## Paul_

There was some talk of lures for hornet drones - although at the moment trapping seems to be the best course of action. Or breeding that fly that lays its eggs in the queen hornet.

----------


## Vicw

Hello, You may be interested in the latest thoughts and guidance in Devon based on the incursion in September 2017. This is a page on our branch website https://nabk.org.uk/asian-hornet-guidance You are welcome to use any pictures or information. It is all royalty free. The NBU and NNSS requirements to report in the UK are quite reasonable given the 4500 sightings in 2017 with one confirmed case in the Uk in Devon. They have finite resources, but read the beekeepers feelings of hopelessness, given what was expected of him and he is a smart guy and reasonably fit, well part from the heart bypass etc. Please read the page and watch the video. You will be better prepared if you do nothing else! Please read https://nabk.org.uk/asian-hornet-guidance It is a work in progress and is updated daily with news about The Asian Hornet Action Team. Beekeepers need to help the Garden Clubs and Wildlife Local Action Groups to raise awareness to repulse this threat. Just the right time of year with Camelias in bloom and a favourite with Asian Hornets.

----------


## Adam

Any info is good, thanks. And welcome to the forum from me - further South than many on this forum so more likely to see this threat before them  :Frown:

----------


## Greengage

nice info there, I have made inquiries over here as to what the procedure would be and guess what they said, "We will contact the UK for advice" lovely............

----------


## madasafish

If we have Asian hornets here, then the rest of the UK will have been overrun first..
So I'll not worry - much

----------


## Greengage

> If we have Asian hornets here, then the rest of the UK will have been overrun first..
> So I'll not worry - much


I am alright Jack pull up the ladder  :Wink:

----------

